# Two Breeds, One Home-Help!



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been staying with my parents for awhile with my 2 Vizsla's. When I moved in, my mom and dad had just lost one of their two older outside dogs. About 2 weeks after I moved in, they decided to get a German Shepherd puppy to keep the other dog company. 

Of course, my V's live inside and my parents were willing to let them stay inside, but not their dogs. So, the puppy, Mercy, spent the first year of her life as an outside dog with little interaction or training from my parents. Well, the other older dog died about a month ago, leaving Mercy to be to sole outside dog. My parents, warming up to inside dogs thanks to my V's, had talked about Mercy being their only inside dog, and that they wanted to do it "right" this time around. 

Well, Mercy wants to be a with the Vizsla's all the time, including bedtime. My V's sleep with me in my room at night, and Mercy has been sleeping in my parents room. Now, at night, she has started pulling my mom towards my room everytime my mom goes to let her out and she won't sleep through the night in my parents room, and will at times whine and cry in the middle of the night. It's driving them nuts and all I hear are constant complaints about her not listening and keeping them up at night. And that if she keeps it up she's going back outside. I'm trying to help my parents bond with her and develop a relationship, and I even gave them one of my dog beds for her. Unfortunately, they're just not willing to be patient or work with her. They're just TOO busy. :-\

Recently my parents went out of town and so I let Mercy sleep in my room with us while they were gone. Would it be detrimental to Mercy in the long run if I let her sleep in my room with me and my dogs? I'm not going to be there forever so I don't want to do anything that may create more problems down the road. 

On the other hand, I'd like to figure something out so that my parents will relax because I'm tired of the constant complaining and negativity while I'm there.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

You are absolutely right in trying to help your parents bond with her, so good for you! I'm sorry to say that you aren't helping Mercy by letting her sleep with you. I understand that your parents are out of town and it is ok to let her sleep with you. But only when they are gone. Unfortunately, your parents need to work with her and stay patient. It is not a quick fix bringing an outside dog inside. It will not make anything any better by putting her back outside, this will only confuse her. They need to take time and work with her everyday. It does not matter how busy they are, if you have an hour then you work with the dog. 

What may help is giving them several things with your V's scent on them, like you did with one of their dog beds. This will help her feel comforted. Think of it like a mother dog with her puppies.The scent will eventually calm and relax her. And if they end up moving her back outside, I'm sorry but many would consider it cruel. We wouldn't want to be in a house all our lives and then be put outside and then have to move back and forth. It's emotionally straining on the dog. They say their too busy but they need to make time no matter how busy they are. They can find time for her. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Man! This why I always discourage my dad from getting a dog. Not all dog owners spoil like we V owners seem to do and anything less is heart breaking to me. 

Anyhow. I think there are probably a couple of reasons Mercy wants to be with your pack. 1) she wants to be part if the pack, of course. 2) you probably provide direction and affection where your parents are lacking. 

If they'll let Mercy stay with you at night then I would say go for it. But be prepared to take her with you when you leave as YOUR third dog. Bec she'll be depressed and lonely if her pack leaves her. I don't have experience with this situation but relating what family is like I would feel better taking her under my wing if it was an option. I'm sure others will disagree. 

P.s. my dogs love sleeping with guests and will ditch us in a second to do it. I think it's bec the guests provide extra attention. But by morning we have our pack back together in our bed.


----------

